# Vacuum Cleaner Attachments



## simon_h (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anyone recommend some vacuum cleaner attachments for car interiors. Especially ones for reaching down the sides of seats.

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try a search some one did post a good set of small fittings for vacuming the car


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, I bought a set on their recommendation - not bad, but a bit flimsy IMHO.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

It was me, granted there not bullet proof but for £10 + free P+P u cant really complain


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> It was me, granted there not bullet proof but for £10 + free P+P u cant really complain


Yep I am happy with mine


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

C if YELLOW TT gives the thumbs up you can't get a much better recomendation than that, just look at all the detailing awards hes won


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

I got a set too, and there great for getting the cack from the folds of the seats before liquid leathering. Also good for getting dust out of airvents.

They are a bit flimsy as they push fit together. Not great if you use them every day, but adequate for the average person using it on their own car.

Ant


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

So what was the link for them?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Need a set too, then I can finally apply the liquid leather treatment I have sat here....

Link please guys


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Here you go guys

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/aca ... tools.html


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You could spend a fortune on that site, lol!

Ordered, cheers


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tell me about it, i spent quite a bit i can highly recomend their Micro fibre cloths aswell. (towards the bottom the yellow ones. they are very think unlike most cheap ones

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/aca ... Trade.html


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Just dont spend too much time on detailing world then. I have spent unfunny amounts recently [smiley=bigcry.gif]

UDM, Brinkmann, poorboys, sonus, menzerna and the list goes on and on!! :lol:

Damn clean car tho!


----------

